# Passenger door step.



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone got an electric step fitted too passenger door of a 2008 Adria Twin , that is the new Ducato ?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

It is not a standard fitting, however I am pretty certain it can be achieved using a shorter version of the step on your sliding door, that would then require brackets to be made to allow installation to the vehicle. 

You'd be best to take it to a local dealer who would be able to advise on costs.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------

